# Canning potatoes.



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I hope this is okay to ask here. 

Have any of you ever canned potatoes?
In reading the Ball Blue Book it only takes 35 minutes in the pressure canner, so that doesn't sound too difficult.

I got a 50 pound bag same place Seedspreader got his.

My question: is it worth the work to can potatoes? A friend has used the commercially canned 'taters and doesn't like the metallic taste. But with home canned potatoes that wouldn't be a problem, would it?

Anyway, please tell me if you have and would/would not do it again.

stef


----------



## myhorsejack (Sep 30, 2007)

Stef,
They are wonderful canned. Use them by just warming them up or make hashbrowns with them, that sort of thing. You will love the convience of them.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The only experience I have had is with the new potato size with canning. I found them sufficiently useable in hashbrowns or maybe tossed in with a stew. I was not fond of them out of the jar or with butter etc on them warmed up on their own. They had a "canned" taste but not metallic if this makes sense? After buying frozen hashbrowns, sometimes we have to have some convenient foods, I would highly recommend looking up some instruction on making your own frozen hashbrowns and seal them with a sealer. That would be an option too. You should actually can a small test batch in pint jars and then let it sit a few days. Open a jar and try them the way you would prepare them. Then you will know if it is worth it to you and your taste. 

Enjoy them!
Romy
www.romysrealm.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I think a waxy type potato, like Yukon Gold, would work better than regular russets. I didn't really care for the russets I canned. They're OK in soups, but not by themselves.


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

I canned my first batch (10# experiment) a few months ago and really like the flavor and texture of the canned taters.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I did it once. It's time consuming and takes up considerably more space than the bag they came in would. I'd keep them in the bag in the dark.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I have canned the Yukon gold and I love it. I did not detect any nasty taste what so ever with mine. My family is very picky about eating home canned food. My one son will not touch anything that came out of my jars lol. He wont even look at the full jars, it grosses him out. None of us will eat ground beef that has been canned. But everyone, even my son that cant stand the look of a jar, will eat the potatos. I make sure he doesnt see that they came from a jar and he doesnt know the difference. 

I also have frozen hash browns and they are good too.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I haven't canned any potatoes, yet. However, if/when I do, it will be Yukon Gold or small red new potatoes. For some reason I don't like warmed over boiled potatoes, with the exception of these two. 

Giving some serious thoughts to canning some, since it's getting harder and harder to keep store bought potatoes for any length of time. Appears there's less and less time being devoted to curing the potatoes before shipment. And, when those plastic bags replaced the old fashioned paper sacks, the problem has been compounded.

BTW, same situation with onions, today. (sigh)

Lee


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

So there doesn't seem to be too much enthusiasm for canning your own potatoes?

The ones I have are the new crop, mixed sizes. I boiled some and they take a long time to get tender. I mention that because I thought they would handle the high heat and processing time of the pressure canner without turning into mush. 


stef


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, we like the home canned red potatos. Just got 100# at the flea market yesterday that my wife is planning on canning. No bad or off taste. Just peel, cut up, pack and pressure can.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

We can potatoes and have found that small new or Yukon gold are about the best. We chop the potatoes and leave the skins on then soak in a water/Asorbic acid mix for a minutes. This method helps to prevent the potatoes from browing, however it is not a necessary step.

Once in the jars, the potatoes only take 35 minutes for pints or 40 minutes for quarts.

These canned potatoes are easy to heat as is or as pan fried hashbrowns. In fact we just finished dinner which included canned potatoes that were pan fried.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

I love to can them -it is time consuming though. BUT - it is so convenient to open a jar and throw them in the pan for fried potatoes in literally minutes. That is why I do it - the convenience factor.
Sarabeth


----------

